# Sadly it's Gone Now



## PixelRabbit (May 21, 2014)

This old house was up the road from us, I got to shoot it a couple times and then the land got purchased by a gravel company and there is a pit there now.  

Sad to see such houses go and even more sad to see the farmland be stripped like it is now and huge piles of gravel that grow daily 




IMG_1479bw-1 by Judi Smelko, on Flickr


----------



## tirediron (May 21, 2014)

Cool - looks like there were all kinds of great images to be had there.


----------



## Radical (May 21, 2014)

I don't know but you take the coolest shots.


----------



## timor (May 21, 2014)

Nice shot !
( too bad you didn't catch it on Holga )


----------



## katastrophekaty (May 21, 2014)

That's the perfect house for photo shoots! I love finding old houses, but they're usually owned by someone and I would feel weird asking someone "hey your house is cool, mind if I take pictures of my sister up against it?" lol. I love this.


----------



## JerryVenz (May 21, 2014)

Scenes like these, here in Idaho, are fast disappearing near the cities, as farmers and ranchers cash-in on our new building boom.

For my part, for the past four years, I've been documenting ALL the old barns, farm houses and out-buildings nearby and now I plan to widen my circle to cover these great subjects out of my area.

It's up to us to preserve these bits of history to show our grandchildren what the world looked like before all the strip malls and WALMARTS dominated the landscape.


----------



## ronlane (May 21, 2014)

Nice PR. I know what you mean. I had been waiting on this spring to go ask a gentleman if I could shoot his old red barn with white trim. Sadly, it caught fire before everything greened up and is now only a foundation.


----------



## PixelRabbit (May 21, 2014)

Thanks all.

I've been working on marking down abandoned places I need to shoot and ticking them off slowly too Jerry, I wish I got this one at least one more time, it was stunning with great details.


----------



## minicoop1985 (May 21, 2014)

That looks like a great spot. Unfortunate that it had to go. We have one here that's like that, but it's considered an eyesore and probably going to be demolished sometime soon. Also, there's an owner apparently and he isn't fond of people taking photos there either.... Had a run in with his daughter. Oops.  Luckily she didn't see the film cameras I had already used sitting in my car.


----------



## TammyCampbell (May 21, 2014)

I'm feeling like the kiss of death right now. Three  buildings I took shots of recently are now gone within a few weeks of each other. It's sad..


----------



## IzzieK (May 22, 2014)

There is an old farmhouse near the local airport where we have my husband's planes and thanks for reminding me to take a shot of that and around it. The place is slowly deteriorating and apart from the small produce area each season, there was nothing much going on there as the airport gets widen and widen some more. It is now commercially zoned too not agricultural anymore as it used to be.


----------



## PixelRabbit (May 22, 2014)

Thanks all.

As Jerry said, keep shooting them so there is some record of what once was there to carry forward and share the beauty and history.


----------



## TammyCampbell (May 22, 2014)

https://www.flickr.com/photos/108104976@N05/sets/72157644803754675/   The little farmhouse with the long driveway Gone!
the glazed brick home with big porch demolished, the red barn. (My favorite) nothing but a foundation left.  All gone.


----------



## Trever1t (May 23, 2014)

love the shot, sad to think gravel is more important but then..I work in concrete....


----------



## PixelRabbit (May 29, 2014)

Aw Tammy, that's sad!  Glad you got some great shots before they went!


----------

